# Northeast NG boxcar kit, anyone have one?



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

All: 

Anyone built one of these little 4 wheel boxcars? 

http://www.nemodel.com/shop/agora.cgi?cart_id=4414120.25116*jX1If1&p_id=2265&xm=on&ppinc=search2 

I am interested in the roof, is it arch or peaked roof? I would really love to see a picture or drawing a bit bigger than a postage stamp as on the web. 

I don't think this car's drawing was ever a plan per the list on Marc's website of all the GR drawings? 

Thanks!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Garrett, 

Ted did plan #37 for a FREELANCE 1/20TH SCALE FOUR WHEEL BOXCAR, that plan shows an arched roof. The plan came with the Feb 1999 issue from the plan. The arc roof being slightly larger than the peaked roof allows for either really. 

I have built my own fro this plan, the peak roof is easier, but plenty of support (& glue area) ensures that my arc roof stays put! 

From having one of the NENG kits there are all strip or sheet stock, and this one MAY have Ozarks sprung journals, the plan sheet mentions them so it is fairly certain I think. Mine has my own scratchbuilt, non sprung ones.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Peter- 

I now see the plan listing on Marc's website.....not sure how I missed it?!?!? 

Thank you for the tip on the roof.


----------



## paperbender1960 (Jan 3, 2008)

That was the very first car I made from the Garden Railways plans. It has gone through several incarnations, currently part of my MOW train. There is a picture of it on Marc's site. I have replaced the doors and the roof walk. All in all a great car to start with. I have 3 more cut out and plan on making one into a wireless camera car. 

Glen


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, on my doorstep today was this very kit from NENG. 

One word: NICE. Think a LaBelle kit on steroids including the white box. Some pre-cut parts, but a lot of sheet and sticks and assorted brass strip and wire. This kit should be a lot of fun. 

Now to find some time to build it in the next couple weeks.


----------

